# Kokanee Spawning yet?



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Now that the closures are in place to protect the spawning kokanee, anybody know if they're spawning yet? The closures are in place from August 15 to the end of September in Causey, Porcupine, and the other reservoirs that have kokanee populations. The closures are also in place on the tributaries where they spawn. I want to get up there this year, I'm just wonder if they're running yet.


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

I really want to take my kids to see them spawn at Flaming Gorge so if anyone knows when and where to take them please let me know!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is some info from Strawberry. http://www.utahoutdooractivities.com/kokanee.html


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was just there, we didnt stop at the fish trap on the way home (forgot), but on the lake my wife hooked into a big pink koke. It wasnt red yet but it was sure getting there.

Its still early, the bulk will spawn in around 3 weeks. Some early ones will go sooner, some stragglers will still be there in Oct. Trap is usually loaded that first and 2nd week of sept.


-DallanC


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandpa
Good informative link !

Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's a few pictures I took last year, its really cool to see them spawning. Well worth the drive, MUCH shorter than the drive to alaska to see salmon run 







-DallanC


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Here's a few pictures I took last year, its really cool to see them spawning. Well worth the drive, MUCH shorter than the drive to alaska to see salmon run
> 
> -DallanC


Where are these pictures taken at?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

muleylove said:


> Where are these pictures taken at?


Strawberry Res. Right as you turn off the main highway going towards the Strawberry marina, the DWR has some buildings there. Behind them is a walk-way that follows the river for maybe 400-500 yards. At the end of that is the "fish trap". They have an electric "fence" they can turn on which diverts fish into a catch area where they can sort /harvest the incoming fish.

Thats what the girl in the picture is doing when I was there, sorting, measuring etc. From there they get put in male / female tanks which you can see in the other pictures. Once they harvest enough kokanee eggs / milt to make the fry for next year, they turn off the fence and let them go up the river naturally. Extra trapped fish are trucked higher up the river and released so they can spawn naturally. Its pretty cool.

-DallanC


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

OOOO very nice, do they have anything like this at flaming gorge? That is closer for me


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

uintahiker said:


> Now that the closures are in place to protect the spawning kokanee, anybody know if they're spawning yet? The closures are in place from August 15 to the end of September in Causey, Porcupine, and the other reservoirs that have kokanee populations. The closures are also in place on the tributaries where they spawn. I want to get up there this year, I'm just wonder if they're running yet.


Nothing at Causey yet..


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Ton_Def said:


> uintahiker said:
> 
> 
> > Now that the closures are in place to protect the spawning kokanee, anybody know if they're spawning yet? The closures are in place from August 15 to the end of September in Causey, Porcupine, and the other reservoirs that have kokanee populations. The closures are also in place on the tributaries where they spawn. I want to get up there this year, I'm just wonder if they're running yet.
> ...


Good to know. I was looking at heading up this weekend, but I might push it back for another week or two.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

muleylove said:


> OOOO very nice, do they have anything like this at flaming gorge? That is closer for me


On Sheep Creek just up stream from the hiway


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

wyoguy said:


> muleylove said:
> 
> 
> > OOOO very nice, do they have anything like this at flaming gorge? That is closer for me
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Bump. Any red at Causey or Porcupine?


----------

